
WASM Builds of the Z3 SMT Solver - espeed
https://github.com/cpitclaudel/z3.wasm
======
zero_k
There is a SAT solver (mine, actually :) ) that's also complied to WASM, and
online:

[https://msoos.github.io/cryptominisat_web/](https://msoos.github.io/cryptominisat_web/)

~~~
SilasX
Well done! I'm taking a course on SAT solvers [1], but it uses some lisp
format and lets you input from a richer language (e.g. distinct, if-then-else,
plus integers rather than just booleans), so I had to look up the conjunctive
normal format in your app. The readme for this repo [2] sent me here [3].
Pretty simple format.

I love how fast your app is!

[1] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/automated-reasoning-
sat/](https://www.coursera.org/learn/automated-reasoning-sat/)

[2]
[https://github.com/msoos/cryptominisat](https://github.com/msoos/cryptominisat)

[3] [http://www.satcompetition.org/2009/format-
benchmarks2009.htm...](http://www.satcompetition.org/2009/format-
benchmarks2009.html)

------
rgovostes
I used Emscripten to make a browser-based STP query tool:
[http://stp.github.io/live/](http://stp.github.io/live/) However our API is
limited and this has led it to be not so useful and only show valid vs.
invalid.

------
baq
2018 (!)

~~~
dr_dobbs_cousin
Yah, so last year

